# default gateway keeps disappearing



## sasue (Apr 12, 2010)

hi..

my default gateway keeps disappearing whenever i turn off my machine..
so i have to re-enter it everytime i turn the machine on and want to access my wireless network connection...

i checked if i wrote the right gateway... and it was correct..
the ip address, subnet mask, as well as dns servers are all correct too...

i'm using a Lenovo ThinkPad R61
Os: Vista Business 32-bits...

thankx in advance...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's reset the stack and see if that keeps it from disappearing. Why are you setting them manually, why not use DHCP?


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## sasue (Apr 12, 2010)

i had to change from DHCP to a static ip address to get a high id for emule...

thankx... it did work... after rebooting the machine i had to enter the ip address, subnet mask, and the default gateway... only dns servers were still there...
but then it worked.... =]

thankx again...


----------



## migomes90 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,

My settings in my IPV4 disappear as soon as i put them in and click ok. Ip Address, subnet mask, Default gate way, preferred DNS server and alternate DNS server. 

Please assist.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is quite an old thread that you've resurrected and TSF policy is that you don't use someone else's thread for your own problems as the cause can be different.

Open your own thread in the same section and someone will pick it up to assist you.


----------

